# FUCKING LADY DRIVERS.....



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm so fucked of i could hurt someone bad with my bare hands....

Well this fucking dozzy bitch decided to drive though me (run me over) walking thought Tescos car park on the* ZEBRA *crossing while i was on the phone with my missus next to me..

After flying though the car park, i then got up and ran towards my car no sure if i wanted to get a tool or call the police..

Guess what, i did the right thing.. Called the police... whilst on the phone to them i tail'd her off at the exit only because she got caught in the one way system to exit Tesco..

I then stood in the way and describing the lady and passengers to the police she drove in to me slowly trying to force me out the way(bumper on knees i might add).. .. she then reversed and floored it running over my toe and hitting my right knee... *BITCH* :evil:

Police came took statement and then i went to the hospital.. This happened in December.. Now i love the gym more than my TT even and the fact that my knees FUCKed can't train properly (lifting girl weights) and the police are now telling me they can't find the lady even though the day it happened they had her in for questioning... I'M SO PISSED..

I swear if the police don't deal with it i will deal with it... My way..

let bare in mid here i didn't know who she was and it was a hit and run and the police are not bothered.. [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]

If i had done that i would be in shit street being a young driver.. well she drives a red new 206 if you know her, tell her to leave town because if the police don't sort it shes in the shit house with me..
[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> ... while i was on the phone with my missus next to me..


Can't you afford a phone each? :?

Maybe if your heads weren't glued together, trying to use the same phone, you might have seen her coming you dozy twat! :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm sure she's no lady!

So, she runs you over twice and the police aren't interested? Tescos carparks - the new wild west. Now I know what to do if I see someone damage my TT...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Fucking lady drivers?

What's wrong with that?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Fucking lady drivers?
> 
> What's wrong with that?


Not very much. :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> Fucking lady drivers?
> 
> What's wrong with that?


 

Nothing at all! 

Can sometimes make a mess of the back seat though.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Fucking lady drivers?
> 
> What's wrong with that?


Bit dangerous to do it while they're driving I would say :wink: :roll:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking lady drivers?
> ...


Come on Paul - live a little :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nando said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


Great chice of words Ryan :wink: :lol:

BTW, JAAYDE - Can't believe the Police are doing nothing about it - bloody outrageous. Time to get nasty I reckon :evil:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > ... while i was on the phone with my missus next to me..
> ...


there is always one dozzy twat.. :roll:

She was walking next to me and i was on the phone to my mother..

when i car is driving towards you and you are on a zebra crossing do you dive out the way (like a prat) Well..??

the answer is No, because the drivers are meant to stop.. BM drives don't know about restrictions on the road, so i can't expect you to uderstand as a perdestrian..


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> Fucking lady drivers?
> 
> What's wrong with that?


three sylibols

4X4


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

well the question is, is there an arrest warrant out on this lady? cos if there is then she'll be caught eventually and be in even more trouble when she does. Also do you know who she is? I can't believe you managed to not smash her window to try and drag her out, think i would have gone livid if someone did that to me. Harsh.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

zedman said:


> well the question is, is there an arrest warrant out on this lady? cos if there is then she'll be caught eventually and be in even more trouble when she does. Also do you know who she is? I can't believe you managed to not smash her window to try and drag her out, think i would have gone livid if someone did that to me. Harsh.


nope.. they just don't want to deal with the case (they made it quite clear)

All the police want to do is forget about it.. :evil: I don't know who she is at all..

Well when she came back round the car park and i was in front the car i thought about it but my missus was there (so i had to hold face) and i was a black guy in Essex.. (would that srup) there would of been so many whitnesses if i had done that...

just typical.. But as i said either the police deal with her the sugar coated way and i prosecute her for my injuries or she will regret it big time.. :twisted:


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

That's awful what the hell was wrong with her! Did you get her registration? shame you didn't have time to take a snap of her with your phone but that would mean hanging up on the police, whom you had good faith in...! she must be local lets hope they find her :twisted:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Ashtray_Girl said:


> That's awful what the hell was wrong with her! Did you get her registration? shame you didn't have time to take a snap of her with your phone but that would mean hanging up on the police, whom you had good faith in...! she must be local lets hope they find her :twisted:


yep.. i know it of by heart now.. :roll:

well i have done my research lets say, so i know where she lives :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Even though it is outrageous what she did and unbelievable that the police won't deal with this case in a propper manner .... what do you intend to do?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

well.. i have a solicitor working on my behave to deal with the matter but the police are jsut making excuses.. for example..

I have a whitness that works in tesco (trolley collector)

they said that they have tried to call him to get a statement and when they got in touch he didn't have time and when he got in touch they didn't have time.. can you beileve that..?

then next thing they write me and tell me he doesn't want to do a statement.. :?

well untill my solicitor can do no more.. i will no longer be mr nice..


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> well.. i have a solicitor working on my behave to deal with the matter but the police are jsut making excuses.. for example..
> 
> I have a whitness that works in tesco (trolley collector)
> 
> ...


PC ALERT PC ALERT PC ALERT PC ALERT PC ALERT PC ALERT PC ALERT

'trolley collector' - shouldn't that be Item Receptacle Guidance Technician?

What's next mate? Being racist? People, honesty.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

episteme said:


> What's next mate? Being racist? People, honesty.


well what else could it be..?

if i had been in her shoes.. would i be sitting at home getting away with it...

So how i don't think so..


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > What's next mate? Being racist? People, honesty.
> ...


:lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

JAAYDE,
I suggest you go back to Tesco every 28 days from the date you got run over. You'll be sure to catch her - and probably in the same foul 'I hate men' mood. :roll: 
.


----------

